# 2006 Outback



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

Has anyone seen a 2006 weight chart? I can not seam to find one.


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

The more I read the less I understand.







The Outback web page says 28RSDS has a dry weight of 5270 and a hitch weight of 460. The 26 has a dry weight of only 790 less and the hitch weight is 140 more. You guys say look at .80 of my what my TV can do. The book on my Chev Van says, "6400" and the hitch says 750. .80 x 6400=5120. That is just alittle more than the .80 factor. It is a 1500 express long wheel base van. I have been told the TT may come in heavy. 06 are going to be lighter!







Dealer







has a deal for me on smaler unit that has been on the lot for over a year







. 28RSDS looks like a lot of room....







glenn







you have been a big help, but I want the "BIG TT" will I be sorry on the MT?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My TV is a 1500 Expess short wheel baseConversion with a 5.3liter 3.73 rearend . I tow a 26RS. I am 200Lbs over the combined weight. 4 kids and stuff.
Did mods like Transcooler/Gauge. Roadmaster suspension. I wish I had the 3500 6liter 4.10 rearend. But hey oh well!

I don't speed the rig does fine in the Smokies.

I would stay with the 26RS or less. IMHO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Joel,

I would have to say that the 28RS-DS is going to be too much for your van. The dry weight listed is for a standard equipment (no options) Outback. The catch-22 is that you cannot get an Outback without ALL the options (Awning, oven, microwave, etc.). I would figure another 600 lbs minimum to get a true dry weight. Now add fluids (Fresh, grey, and black water), propane, supplies, food, clothes, toys, etc. and the weight goes up in a hurry. We have a 28RS-DS, and we tend to travel fairly light, and still come in at about 6,500-6,800 lbs.

Now look at your van. The rated towing capacity is - again - a standard equipment (no options) vehicle, driver only and a full tank of gas. Any additional weight (options, passengers, cargo in the van, hitch setup) all have to be subtracted from the gross towing capacity to give you a 'net' towing capacity. Factor the 80% rule into that, and I think you will see that you are way over your vans capabilities.

Finally, it is important to look at the relative sizes of the rig. The 28RS-DS is a BIG trailer. In spite of the model designation, the true - on the road - length is about 31 feet! That requires alot of wheelbase on the TV to keep everything facing the right direction. A don't know what the wheelbase is on your van, but unless it equals that of a full size pickup, I would be very nervous.

Joel, I don't mean to rain on your parade, but we all want to be safe out there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think you will have the WB for towing the 28RS-DS. I just checked the Chevy web page, and the SWB Express has 135" WB and the LWB is 155". With a tow rating of 6500#, I would gues you are running the 5.3L Vortec and probably 3.42 gears, or maybe 3.73's.

Don't rely on Keystones spec's for wgt, with the exception of the gross wgt ratings. I have an '04 26RS that dresses out at right around 6000#, and better then 700# of tongue wgt.

The differences in tongue wgts between different models is directly related to where the trailers center of gravity is in relation to the axles.

Tim


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Joel,

OK, since we are relatively in the same boat, let me tell you what I found out today and why I've been TV shopping all day!!

Yesterday, I took my van (2002 E-150 Conversion w/5.4L Triton V8 with a tow rating of 6,900 lbs.) to the local dump to use their scales to weigh it. The van's weight was 6480 lbs.

Today, I hitched up my trailer (2006 26RS) to the van and took both to the dump to weigh both. The combined weight was 12,580 lbs. So my 26RS weighed in at 6100 lbs!

Technically, I've exceeded the "carrying capacity" posted on the Outback website by 100lbs! However, we only had a 1/2 full pantry and 1/2 full wardrobes. I have 2 13" TVs, the storage compartment is full with 2 plastic bins with water system, electric and other stuff, leveler blocks, BBQ grill, and assorted stuff. The refrigerator was almost empty. We would definitely be adding 100-200 lbs of additional stuff (not including family) when we actually head out to camp. My tanks are virtually empty and I have a 2/3 total LP charge. I have nowhere near the 1520 allocated stoarge maximum, so the factory numbers are definitely wacko!!

SO, #1: Don't trust the factory weights as they are very, VERY underrated.

Before I get to major revelation #2, keep in mind that I weighed everything both times with myself and my youngest son only. Adding my DW, teenage son and 3 other kids and dog would add another 450 lbs!!

Revelation #2: I'm exceeding my GCWR (Gross Combination Weight Rating) of 13,000 lbs by as much as 200 lbs!

Even though you may think you're under your Maximum Towing Capacity (which you probably aren't because the Outback factory specs are bogus!), you may be exceeding your GCWR due to a large TV payload (like we do with our family of 7!) or heavy vehicle (like our conversion van).

Once we add the necessary gear and passengers, our total combined vehicle weight will be around 14,500-15,000 lbs! 200 lbs over our GCWR!!! This is not only dangerous but I wonder if the insurance company may have grounds to reject an accident claim (Heaven forbid that happening!).

I've been under the impression that I've been under both my GCWR and tow maximum for the whole summer. One trip (boondocking) I actually travelled with a full water tank (over 400 lbs!!). The funny thing is, I thought I was one of the "smart ones!"

This is a cautionary tale for all those people who want to push the "published limits" and tempt fate. The 70-80% rule, at worst, just covers the inaccurate ratings!

BTW, I'm picking up my new 2005 Eddie Bauer Expedition tomorrow with a tow capacity of 8650 lbs. With a GCWR of 14,500 lbs and a much lighter vehicle, I think I now have the 70-80% buffer for real!


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

shy














Ok....I now have the book in front of me since the wife returned home (she went to see her mother 3 states away and took the kids) Yea it has the 5.3L V-8 with 7,200 LB GVW and a 3.73 Ratio rear axle, MAX trailor weight 6,600







1,000 on the toung..does the weight hitch make this number change for the weight I need to count on the hitch? Like Glen says I am in the same boat as him. My question is still the same I think. How often are all three (black/grey/fresh) full at the same time. I assume I would only haul black and grey to closest dump station?How much propaine do you use over the five day weekend? Glen, is that .1 L going to make a diffrence?


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

Joel said:


> shy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I was atleast right the hitch says 750 on it.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Joel,

Bought my 2005 Expedition today. Had to make sure they put the heavy duty tow package on it so I don't pick it up until Thursday. I bring my trailer over with my van and they'll transfer all my stuff to the new TV and rig up the trailer.

Who knows! Hey, wanna buy my 2006 26RS?? I think I may be upgrading now. Got my weight limit up to 8650 so I might be looking at the 28RSDS. I'll probably have to get the Hensley Arrow hitch to help my short wheelbase.

Have you made a decision yet our are you still figuring it out??


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Joel said:


> How often are all three (black/grey/fresh) full at the same time. I assume I would only haul black and grey to closest dump station?How much propaine do you use over the five day weekend?


Well, when I weighed my trailer, the tanks were pretty much empty. I never use my fresh water tank, as we always have fresh water hookups. I always flush and drain my G/B tanks. However, lately I refill a few gallons to each with chemicals so the ride home sloshes around to keep sensors, walls clean.

Propane lasts an amazing amount of time. A full propane tank is around 24 lbs. But 1 tank will last for weeks (maybe months) depending on how you use it. You could take one tank off and save a little weight. You could also leave the DW home too...just kidding!!










Hope that helps some!


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Joel said:
> 
> 
> > How often are all three (black/grey/fresh) full at the same time. I assume I would only haul black and grey to closest dump station?How much propaine do you use over the five day weekend?
> ...










I HAVE A 30f rk - s 5er and pulled it with an 2004 F150. I found that it did fine on level ground but said help me in hilly country. I went shopping for a new TV and got a 2005 F350 crew cab long bed 4:10 rear end dualy diesel. I decided on this TV so that I would not have to buy another TV no matter what camper I get. The GCWR of this TV is 23,000 #. It cost me a little more but is worth it.

RAK


----------



## Joel (Jul 31, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Hey Joel,
> 
> Bought my 2005 Expedition today. Had to make sure they put the heavy duty tow package on it so I don't pick it up until Thursday. I bring my trailer over with my van and they'll transfer all my stuff to the new TV and rig up the trailer.
> 
> ...


Still looking....you know, "camping is when the cable goes out at the Marriott" working on it 26RS looks real nice.....


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn
Seven of you in an Expedition? You downsized!









Thats a bunch of kids!

I could never give-up my fullsize van and I have one less rugrat.


----------

